# funny story



## duckdowner007 (Mar 8, 2006)

i once went hunting with my dads friend who has shot many deer. And he drew a tag for mule deer. And since he has shot so many deer he decided he would only shoot on woth a pistol if it got within fifteen yards. On the last day a deer walked right up behind him 10 yards away. We saw this and tried to tell him but he was sitting down facing away from us and the deer he got up and the deer took off. It was hilarious when we told him back at camp. Y'all have any funny stories i would be glad to hear them


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

last season I watched a guy waiting for the deer to come to his bait pile. All the deer, at least 20, circled him and walked up to 50 yds behind him. It was hilarious the deer were standing in the middle of an open field behind him, he went home empty handed. I tried to get a picture but my cam didn't zoom enough to see the whole fiasco. :lol:

I am lucky enough to have watched this out of my dens window. :lol:


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Buckseye lol :toofunny:


----------

